# 8v Deathsquad



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

FYI
I have about 5 more of these left. Image was created by a member on here and was ok that we used his art so long as we did not profit off of it. if they are a hot item i will have 25 more made.








they are aprox 4x5 and in white only


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hey, i'll take one.
We pay for the stamps or something I guess?
And so the black part would be white "sticker" part with nothing else if I understand right?


----------



## SAATR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: 8v Deathsquad (vdubbugman53)*

x2


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

x3


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

in


----------



## ZeroDistortionNow (May 20, 2008)

*Re: 8v Deathsquad (vdubbugman53)*

I gotta have one of these!!! Count me INNNNNNNN!!


----------



## themi113r (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: 8v Deathsquad (ZeroDistortionNow)*

count me in on this


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: 8v Deathsquad (themi113r)*

looks like they are all accounted for, so im down on the next batch.


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 8v Deathsquad (sgolf2000)*

ill take 1







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok i called and ordered another 25 so ill post when they are in.....they ran me just over 4.50 a sticker.
so so 5 bucks to your door will do.
sent PMs to the the ppl i have stickers for


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

didnt happen to get any in black???


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i did not i can see if i can get 1 in black if u want


----------



## CROWN (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

I want one...


----------



## SAATR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (CROWN)*

bump


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ill give them peeps a few more days to see payment then ill go down the list some more


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

I'll take one!


----------



## rebornGTI (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (Stg3G60)*

I want 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mccauley08 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (rebornedGTI)*

i def. have to have one of these


----------



## 2.0 8v turbo (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: 8v Deathsquad (vdubbugman53)*

can you send it to puerto rico? if the answer is yes tell me how much and your po box i can send you a money order(if its posible 2 of them)


----------



## deesiexj (Jan 16, 2009)

i want in on this! sweet decals


----------



## cstocks (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: (deesiexj)*

Im down!! awesome design!!


----------



## Juuff88 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (cstocks)*

Yee, i think i want one.


----------



## jetta3dub (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: 8v Deathsquad (vdubbugman53)*

dude i need one of these let me know


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: 8v Deathsquad (jetta3dub)*

kinda makes me think i could have come up with more ridiculous slogan, such as "8 valve princes of darkenss" and people would have hopped on. (not hating cause of have one of these being sent to me currenlty) and


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok sooo every body who has paid so far has one in the mail...with the others that want one. i have enough now to know that you all will be covered. 
i have 5 black ones 
and
25 white ones
paypal
[email protected]
EDIT if you want a black one and white is ok if im out of black put that in your notes when you send payment



_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 4:31 PM 2-1-2009_


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Paypal sent! from email [email protected]


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok i went and replied to all PM's that i did not get pop ups on. you can send me a check or MO or whatever but i will sit on the check
for the people in Puerto Rico and canada price for sticker is about 8 bucks dependin on exact postal code. i used L0G 1N0 for CA and 00603 for PR
let me know plenty of these things left


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_for the people in Puerto Rico and canada price for sticker is about 8 bucks dependin on exact postal code.

Ahh crap, you want me to send a few more bucks dude?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

if you paypal me please note what colors you want


----------



## deesiexj (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Paypal sent!


----------



## rebornGTI (Mar 10, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *deesiexj* »_Paypal sent!

Here too!


----------



## heown (Oct 22, 2007)

nice stickers


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

so are these a square sticker, or just the decal itself?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

just the decal its self


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

i'll take one


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

pm and paypal sent


----------



## DYINGsucks (Sep 5, 2008)

im interested... give me a day or two to get money in my paypal account


----------



## kotik2.0 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (DYINGsucks)*

I want one. Do you have anymore left?


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

My sig in the local chapter.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice....i ship the rest of what has been ordered tomorrow and ill let you know what i have left


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

got it a couple days ago, great sticker, thanks man! I'll post a pic soon


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

still got some?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok all i have is black now. ill order more white. ill get 25 more white....after that im done lol....my hand hurts from addressing envelopes. [email protected] is the address. if you want a black one PM me first to make sure i still have some. make sure you put what you want in your pay pal message


----------



## VeeDubbinMike (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

sign me up!


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (VeeDubbinMike)*

still got any black? if so monday i will put some cash on paypal


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea i have 6 if twicepardoned wants one


----------



## DYINGsucks (Sep 5, 2008)

what do u guys think... green car, black or white logo?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

window or paint?


----------



## DYINGsucks (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_window or paint?

im goin to put it on my window


----------



## LPSimpsons87 (Jun 12, 2002)

i want one for my GTI


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

soo have you shipped mine yet?


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (Chockomon)*

just got my two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

everybody that i have gotten a payment has shipped....a few went last friday so might be another day or so with pres day on that monday


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

got mine. Love it!


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (notso2slo)*

got 'em. thanks.


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (dubswede)*

Could I send you money for one?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

as of now the price has increased on my so i have not made any more. i have a few in black but since i didnt have any left over for my own cars i will prolly order some more...just not sure when.


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (notso2slo)*

i need one


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

i'd be down for a black one, i've got a black jetta so i'm thinkin it'd look alright on the bottom corner of rear window.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (Murphy95)*

cool i got them!







ill take a pic of them on my cars. i'm probably gonna order another one


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (Chockomon)*

Could I have one (or two) in black?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok since there is some more demand...ill get some more and ill even keep the price the same. ill post in here when i have them in my fingers


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

woohoo!


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (Chockomon)*

got mine on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## H-Street (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (dubina4steve)*

get with the real squad, snuggles for real


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (H-Street)*

I like the deathsquad vinyl much more. Snuggles just seems to soft. Not trying to diss it or anything, because I have no idea of the history behind it. But I think ricers will fear the deathsquad!!!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (vendettajetta)*

mine will definatly go under the hood somewhere eventually


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

definitely interested, pm sent


----------



## VRsuper6 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (Cheney)*

just got mine in the mail.... now i have to decide where to put it...
i shouldve bought 2, and i tihnk i may get another one and put them on the fenders after i paint the caddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

I'll take 2 white ones when you get them


----------



## Das_GTI_Meistershaft (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

hey man i have a 97 gti 2 liter turbo... and im with the 8v's for life... but i was just wondering if it would be alright with you.. if i can stencil this on my hood. i just wanted to ask your permission first.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

its not my art....search chapel under user name and you will find him....im sure he wont have an issue since he let me make the sticker.


----------



## VRsuper6 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: 8v Deathsquad (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_FYI
Image was created by a member on here and was ok that we used his art so long as we did not profit off of it. 

2nd sentence of the orig post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

dude ill take 2 black ones when ya get some


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok well the bug is getting a cage and the cabby started acting like an ******** today so we will see when i get more
i will deff post in here when i do


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

ok thad be sweet. thanx


----------



## TrekJetta97 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (drracing07)*

oh damn first time im on the 2.0 forum
i want one.. ill be gettin my card in a couple days i hope u still got one layin around


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: 8v Deathsquad (vdubbugman53)*

I would like one as well


----------



## ConnorVr6 (Oct 10, 2008)

i'll take one if you dont mind


----------



## ChowdersGTI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: (ConnorVr6)*

hey mail me one if you can....4509 via dora dr, antioch, ca 94531
otherwise i saved the design to my memory stick where can i get it made?


_Modified by ChowdersGTI at 9:00 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## 16VETR (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (ChowdersGTI)*

any stickers left?


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd be in on one if you had it in black..


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

This thread needs more pictars


----------



## drewsless2000VW (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: 8v Deathsquad (vdubbugman53)*

im in ! those are awesome


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Travis, that's exactly where I was gonna put mine, but i'm waiting for a nice day to wash and clean the glass.
BTW, you spraybomb that yourself? I'm in need of a paint job and with all the the stuff I am trying to buy a full spray at a paint shop is not in the budget, many people say flat/matte black is played but I dig it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

A few cans of satin black. I had a lot of surface rust I wanted to get rid of as well. Spraybomb was the quickest and cheapest way to go for me. Plus it was fun as hell to do on a warm spring day with a case of beer to drink. Car is 12+ years old...the satin black is in better shape than the original paint was. It actually fits the persona of my car now anyways. Old, loud, and fast.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

these will be back...i got a PM from a guy this morning from a guy who will make them a little cheaper then the last....i have to have a few decals for my self made first though


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

wait...people actually paid money for these? I though all bad-ass 8v's got one. Mine mysteriously came in the mail one day, with no return address, simply labeled To: 8v god


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

haha....didnt come from me then haha.....i would have put cam shaft god.....your still sitting there NA so i cant call u an 8v god haha


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_wait...people actually paid money for these? I though all bad-ass 8v's got one. Mine mysteriously came in the mail one day, with no return address, simply labeled To: 8v god


----------



## macanic21 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

LOL!
Travis, the car looks good man. The wheels are very nicely done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (macanic21)*

I seriously need one of these, especially once I get my mildly built 2.o dropped in my car. I need some white ones for my car... and one for my laptop!


----------



## RendSever (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

EDIT: Oops, wrong 8VDS thread. How many of these buggers are there?? Jesus christ..


_Modified by RendSever at 7:33 AM 4-23-2009_


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Any white left?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

not for right now...soon i promise....may even be cheaper then the first ones


----------



## axewielder (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

What would price posted to the /UK??
i just realy want one of these lol


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (axewielder)*

wow a bunch of people really want these! i have a turbo ABA, but no car to put it in....yet.


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (Das_GTI_Meistershaft)*

Do you have any black ones?


----------



## Cantgofast (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll take one in whatever color lol.


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

When you've got more in black, let me know as I'll probably take two.


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

yo ill take a couple. let me know wen u get more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fearlesbleeder (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: 8v Deathsquad (vdubbugman53)*

I would sure like one in black please.


----------



## BrandoMKIV (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: 8v Deathsquad (fearlesbleeder)*

WANT! have any in white!?


----------



## jnich29 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: 8v Deathsquad (vdubbugman53)*

Can I still get one of these? PM me to let me know. 







My mk4 gti


----------



## leskie (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: 8v Deathsquad (jnich29)*

I would like two in black please!







thank you


----------



## ownerizer (May 15, 2005)

IM sent, lemme know when you get these back in stock, I'd like 4 white ones.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ill will order some this friday....as it is pay day


----------



## ownerizer (May 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_ill will order some this friday....as it is pay day

Excellent, put me down for 4 WHITE ones, and I'll pay you accordingly.


----------



## kotik2.0 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ownerizer)*

Put me down for 2 white ones and one in black


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_ill will order some this friday....as it is pay day

Could I have 2 black and 1 white?


----------



## ownerizer (May 15, 2005)

any news?


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: 8v Deathsquad (vdubbugman53)*

got any left i want one


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok stickers ordered. 
40 white and 10 black...i will have 15 black total.








*pricing*
*$3.50* for your first sticker
add *$2.00 per extra* sticker that goes in the envelope
if you are out side of the lower 48 stated add a dollar ($1.00) for shipping.
my PayPal is* [email protected]*
****PLEASE WHEN YOU ORDER THROUGH PAYPAL PLEASE NOTE HOW MANY OF WHAT COLOR STICKER YOU WANT IN THE NOTES AREA.*** * if you do not note...i will just send white unless all i have left is black so it would be wise to note what color you want. if you want one in some special color you can let me know but it will be prepay only. i think i have like 45 available colors to me.




_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 8:14 AM 5-11-2009_


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Payment sent for 2 white and 2 black stickers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

got it you should see them shortly....they ship to me tomorrow im assuming


----------



## leskie (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

OPps. sent cdn dollars! Wanted three one white two black. What should i do? just signed up to paypal 2day. can i send more? If not just send me two one black and one white. 
Will be the first sticker for my new car!


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Payment sent for two BLACK stickers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kotik2.0 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kotik2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kotik2.0* »_Put me down for 2 white ones and one in black

Payment sent for these


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

who ever Candelario is i had to deny payment to your card because i cant accept any more credit card payments


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-BumpIt(1242314567719)*

up....plenty of stickers left


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1242314567719) (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_up....plenty of stickers left

Have you mailed the ones that have been paid for yet? I'm eager to slap that bad boy on my Golf. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1995vwjetta (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1242314567719) (Golf2quick0)*

def want 2 black and 2 white how do i go about getting you a MO? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leskie (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_who ever Candelario is i had to deny payment to your card because i cant accept any more credit card payments

I also made a credit card payment last week. Let me know if you need another form of payment? I really want those stickers! 1 black 1 white please!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

got the stickers in the mail box when i got home from work tonight....those who paid should get mailed out tomorrow
EDIT: all PMs replied


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

how can I get one of these! I want one to represent in Hawaii! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_ok stickers ordered. 
40 white and 10 black...i will have 15 black total.








*pricing*
*$3.50* for your first sticker
add *$2.00 per extra* sticker that goes in the envelope
if you are out side of the lower 48 stated add a dollar ($1.00) for shipping.
my PayPal is* [email protected]*
****PLEASE WHEN YOU ORDER THROUGH PAYPAL PLEASE NOTE HOW MANY OF WHAT COLOR STICKER YOU WANT IN THE NOTES AREA.*** * if you do not note...i will just send white unless all i have left is black so it would be wise to note what color you want. if you want one in some special color you can let me know but it will be prepay only. i think i have like 45 available colors to me.


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

do you have any left i want one


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (martytime)*

i bet if you ask, he could order them different colors......but what do i know.


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (anti bling)*

ya i know. ive got a black car so white is going to be fine just want to know if hes got any left for sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yea i got plenty left


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Gonna send money here shortly for a few http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ill be watchin for it


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_got the stickers in the mail box when i got home from work tonight....those who paid should get mailed out tomorrow
EDIT: all PMs replied

Did you send mine?


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Still haven't received mine yet, either... and I'm in AZ.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Golf2quick0)*

sorry guys just got out of school so i got some free time now. most stickers went out yester day...you should all see them soon


----------



## ownerizer (May 15, 2005)

I went and picked up mine in person, props for Nick, a real stand up guy. Ya'll that are having yours shipped, just be patient.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

any of you get yours today? i would think a few of you should have....maybe another day if your on the east coast


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

just got mine today, yay!! I'll be putting it on my car once I get my back window replaced.








They definitely look great! Maybe I'll stick one on my lap top.....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## kotik2.0 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

Just got mine today too







and I'll put one on my laptop too now just what to do with the extra one as I ordered three


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kotik2.0)*

I got mine today, thanks !!!!!!!


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_any of you get yours today? i would think a few of you should have....maybe another day if your on the east coast

Dunno yet... don't get off 'til midnight. I'll find out soon enough and post a pic once it's on.


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

just got mine today in washington
i'll post a pic tomorrow


----------



## leskie (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Payment sent for 2 black 1 white.


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Got mine yesterday, too. Sorry about the ball busting, dude. I'm planning on washing my ride at some point this weekend, so I'll be primed to slap that bad boy on. Only one in AZ, I believe..


----------



## TuesdayClub (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (Golf2quick0)*

I'll take one--PM paypal addy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (TuesdayClub)*

Here's the info from ONE PAGE BACK:

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_ok stickers ordered. 
40 white and 10 black...i will have 15 black total.








*pricing*
*$3.50* for your first sticker
add *$2.00 per extra* sticker that goes in the envelope
if you are out side of the lower 48 stated add a dollar ($1.00) for shipping.
my PayPal is* [email protected]*
****PLEASE WHEN YOU ORDER THROUGH PAYPAL PLEASE NOTE HOW MANY OF WHAT COLOR STICKER YOU WANT IN THE NOTES AREA.*** * if you do not note...i will just send white unless all i have left is black so it would be wise to note what color you want. if you want one in some special color you can let me know but it will be prepay only. i think i have like 45 available colors to me.
_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 8:14 AM 5-11-2009_


----------



## bacKmarKer (May 11, 2009)

Two white plus two blacks plus a possible custom order. Please read the note attached to my paypal payment. Thanks. Payment sent.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

waiting to hear back from my supplier on the custom color.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (Golf2quick0)*

payment be sent


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ill take 3 white


----------



## TuesdayClub (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Borg-Omen)*

2 white ppal'd! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if you want another color here are your options


----------



## kotik2.0 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (Golf2quick0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf2quick0* »_ Only one in AZ, I believe..

Only MK4


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (kotik2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kotik2.0* »_
Only MK4
















Werd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ive got three comin, so i will be the only one i know of in my area along with the g/f. Her jetta is stock but she loves the dubs, so she can play too


----------



## TuesdayClub (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Borg-Omen)*

Received them in 2 days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TuesdayClub)*

Finally sent you some money....... 4 red ones please


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well...i now have paypal fees...if you order starting now please add another 50 cents.
thanks nice


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Girlfriend's Jetta








My Golf


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that low sticker really belong there....on that car....are you low? doesnt look low
lol

on a side note....all special requested colors have been ordered. i am waiting on my shipment of black stickers still....so you few ppl still waiting im workin on it please just sit tight. PM me with any questions you may have


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that picture is from below ( the car was sitting up the hill in my backyard) , im not super low... but im not on coils yet


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

pm sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-BumpIt(1244589860784)*

ok guys i got the stickers in the mail today. so you ppl still waiting should hopefully have them by friday


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1244589860784) (vdubbugman53)*

haha, I put mine on, and everyone's like, 8v deathsquad???


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1244589860784) (notso2slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notso2slo* »_haha, I put mine on, and everyone's like, 8v deathsquad???

If they're not 8v, they simply wouldn't understand.


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1244589860784) (Golf2quick0)*

that's kind of the attraction, people get confused, and I just smile and laugh


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1244589860784) (notso2slo)*

ordered 2 black and 2 white!
I'll be waiting.....


----------



## bacKmarKer (May 11, 2009)

any luck on those other colors?


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1244589860784) (vdubbugman53)*

pm sent.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what other colors....i got a silver for somebody and some reds and some greens


----------



## dubhead77 (May 16, 2009)

i want one


----------



## lil98cabrio (Dec 5, 2008)

i want one


----------



## VDubOffTheHeazy (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 8v Deathsquad (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_FYI
I have about 5 more of these left. Image was created by a member on here and was ok that we used his art so long as we did not profit off of it. if they are a hot item i will have 25 more made.








they are aprox 4x5 and in white only

do you have anymore of these?


----------



## bacKmarKer (May 11, 2009)

Got mine yesterday. Very happy with the quality. You guys should def hop on these. Thanks!


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (bacKmarKer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bacKmarKer* »_Very happy with the quality.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

shorted my self 2 reds.....should be here in a day or 2...andrew and andrea yours went out today


----------



## VDubOffTheHeazy (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

woot hook a brother up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

paypal [email protected]
4 bucks for first 2 bucks for every one after that


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubOffTheHeazy)*

havent gotten my red ones yet, you mail them yet?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_havent gotten my red ones yet, you mail them yet?



sent you PM day or 2 ago.....came up 1 red short...should have it in a day or so


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

any white ones left?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yea ~12


----------



## VDubOffTheHeazy (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

do you have any colors that are close to memory red? if so i will take 2 and 2 white ones. when you let me know i will go to paypal


----------



## dubnpain (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubOffTheHeazy)*

possible to get one of these puppies in grey?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i can get any color posted on i think page 5


----------



## leskie (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Any stickers coming to Canada yet? Hoping to be wearing mine to Waterfest!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yea they are on the way to canada foooo show


----------



## VDubOffTheHeazy (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (bacKmarKer)*

whats that top right color? it looks like a dark red kinda blood colored thats the closest i have seen to my color than again it could be the light


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Finally I snapped a pic.. 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alixjg (May 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

so... 4 for the first and 2 for the others
you said add $0.50 for fees
so if i want 2.... is that $6.50?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no was 3.50 so 4 covers the .50 cents


----------



## leskie (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_yea they are on the way to canada foooo show

still check'n the mail daily


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (leskie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leskie* »_
still check'n the mail daily









me too... ay you bugman where my stickers at??


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

went out thursday.....i had ordered the specific colors you wanted but i can no longer get a hold of the guy who makes the stickers (Vortex: anti bling) so nab you got a black in place of a red and dan i cant remember if you got black or white. when i findsomebody for stickers again or he ever sends what i paid for i will send you the correct sticker....sorry for the delay...i did just file a pay pal dispute as well so ill see if that gets his attention


----------



## VDubOffTheHeazy (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

hey bro just wondering if everything is ok with the order i sent


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

all remaining orders were sent....it is fine as long as you didnt order today or some ****


----------



## VDubOffTheHeazy (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

lol ok hahaha


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubOffTheHeazy)*

got the stickers. awesome


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

everybody else get theirs?


----------



## VDubOffTheHeazy (Jun 22, 2008)

yup i got mine and im happy with it didnt take long at all


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

got mine today, thanks a lot man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrandoMKIV (Aug 10, 2007)

lookin for 2 white that possible?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

im am still out of stickers with nobody to make stickers at a reasonable price


----------



## fiv3f33tund3r (Sep 18, 2009)

I need one  i hope someone makes some again...


----------



## croutonjack (Sep 1, 2010)

I want one too


----------

